# Your Early Pregnancy Symptoms (big help for those still TTC)



## Nightnurse

I am* LTTTC* and every month am comparing *PMS* symptoms with PG symptoms,and am hopeful that I will get my* BFP* soon and would appreciate it if you would share your early *(before your BFP and a few weeks after) *PG symptoms with us it would be a big help thanks all :hugs:


----------



## heres_hoping

What tipped me off before my BFP were temp staying high (and getting higher daily), freqent urination and feeling nausea.

I'm now 4+6 and in addition to loo breaks and nausea, I have tender boobs (but only sore on the outsides), and some smells seeming much stronger. I'm also getting AF like cramps on and off- trying not to worry too much about those at the mo but it's hard!

Good luck to you!


----------



## DaisyBee

I normally dont cramp before AF - & when I'm pregnant I cramp before AF is due. Other signs for me - backaches, sensitive nipples (normally never sensitive as I had a breast reduction years ago). Lots of vivid dreams.

My armpits typically hurt before my bb's do when I'm pregnant. After bpf I am hungry often but cant eat much without feeling a little ick.


Good luck to you!!!


----------



## creatingpeace

Mine is not likely helpful but, I had feeling very similar to awaiting AF, sore bbs, cramps, and I had implantation bleeding. Early weeks all stayed the same. I did not suspect I was pregnant but my partner did!

Sorry not helpful!


----------



## Rakhi

Dear, I had the same old common symptoms. What made me suspect I could be pregnant was the way the stomach crams started. Its not like the regular menstrual cramps. The intensity is less and when it hit, I just want to sit. 
Apart from that I had back pain and was feeling extremely tired. I found out about my pregnancy when I was 4 weeks and 6 days along. 

people say each pregnancy is different; so dont completely go by what I said dear.


----------



## Celesse

With #1 I had itchy nipples before BFP.

Also with both I had small spot of brown blood in mucus at 8/9dpo, followed by BFP on 12dpo for #1 and 11dpo for #2.


----------



## Misskitty10

I had sore boobs/nipples a few days earlier than I would with AF! Also yesterday ( day I got my bfp at 9/10dpo) and today I've been extra hungry especially weird that I'm hungry in the morn before work as I can never usually face breakfast that early!


----------



## Sini

Give away was sore breasts. Never had sore breasts before, so I knew something was up. Soon after unexplained exhaustion and nausea.


----------



## mrslj

My boobs were less sore than usual but had af like cramps. My gums bled a few times when brushing my teeth and I had really vivid dreams. Also I had strong sense of smell and craved really spicy food when I dont even like spicy food! 
good luck on getting your bfp!


----------



## Wind

Mine is not helpful at all, but I wanted you and others to be aware that each person is very different.

About 4 days before AF arrives I have one day of extreme moodiness. I get cranky and don't want anything to do with anybody. It's weird.

Before I got my BFP I was 100% sure I wasn't pregnant because I had my "moody day." I was crampy like AF was going to arrive. I never would have believed I was pregnant. I am now expecting twins.

I wish you the best of luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babybaillie

sorry i cant be much more help. i felt as tho af was coming a few days b4 as had cramps then af didnt come. didnt have any other symptoms


----------



## KNWilson

Sore boobs, exhaustion, and nausea were my first signs and my cycle was late so I knew something was up.


----------



## mimomma

cramps, lower backache, tingling nipples, nausea, super tired. Also my body temperature was higher than normal starting about 8 DPO (I don't chart bbt, just checked with regular thermometer).


----------



## aley28

A few days before a BFP, I started having very vivid dreams (most of them were horrible). The night before I peed on a stick, I dreamt about having a positive test. That happened in my last pregnancy, too.

I also started noticing that I was FREEZING, all the time. Even though we were keeping the house about 5&#730;F warmer than normal, I was shivering and wrapped up in a blanket all the time. I didn't feel sick in any other way, so I Googled "Is being really cold a symptom of pregnancy?" Turns out, it can be. ;) Had the positive test dream that night, got a BFP next morning.

Other symptoms for me were PMS symptoms. My PMS symptoms are identical to pregnancy ones. Nausea, sleepiness, sore nipples, light cramping, some cravings, etc. They're so similar for me, actually, that I thought I was just finally getting AF (first one after a miscarriage), and the only reason I tested was because Google said being cold could be a symptom of pregnancy, but its not a symptom of PMS.

Shortly following the BFP, I bloated. The exhaustion didn't get too bad for a few more days. I mostly just felt a little worn out, like I needed to eat or something. But then the full-on exhaustion hit, at around 6 weeks. The nausea was also very light... mostly in the evenings, having a can of Ginger Ale would make it go away completely.


----------



## lalos 30

sore boobs and feeling really hot all the time


----------



## Nightnurse

*Thanks ladies for you replies so far and forgot to say congratualtions on your PG*


----------



## Makena29

The constant queasy stomach and lack of appetite tipped me off, as this was really unusual for me. Also, AF was 2 weeks late, but I missed AF entirely two months before, so I thought it was just more stress. My boobs are sore and larger, but no more so than when I have PMS. My temperature was a little high, but it usually spikes before AF so I didn't think anything of it. Nothing else, really. Good luck with your symptom spotting!


----------



## ahcigar1

My symptoms were all the same as before AF. Sore boobs, cramping, hungry, lightheaded. The thing that was different for me is that 1 week before I got my BFP I started having dreams that I was pregnant. Anywhere from beginning towards end of pregnancy. But don't think could really count this as a symptom cause don't know of any other women who have had this happen to them.


----------



## fides

i really didn't have any symptoms until after i had missed my AF.


----------



## luz

the thing that let me know was the extreme fatigue. that was the only symptom i had for the first few weeks


----------



## Trying4Angel1

my difference was itchy nipples, and some slight insomnia- i was waking up at 4am for about an hour every night (about 4 nights) leading up to my BFP. I didnt really have cramping but I had a weird pain in my left side that radiated in to my leg. Other then that my usual PMS symptoms took a hike. No spotting or implanant bleeding at all! Good luck, fx'd for you!


----------



## Mummy1988

Mine was my temperature was through the roof !! And I was getting really bad pressure headaches that I don't normally get combine that with the constant nausea I knew something was up !!


----------



## jk28

My main one was breathlessness & feeling light headed!! It took me a while to work out why this could be!! Also feeling slightly nauseous if I hadn't eaten for a while & being a bit picky about what I wanted to eat, (very unlike me)!! Also period type pains.

Lots of luck
Jayne x


----------



## CCJune

I have very irregular periods so I wasnt expecting to be pregnant though I had wanted to be for a long time. The first hint that something was up was my sense of smell went mad! I didnt have any nausea until week 7 and then it was all day sickness. I didnt have any sore boobness until very recently (31 weeks) so everyone is different.
Goodluck
C


----------



## seoj

I had mild cramping off and on (similar to AF cramps, but different), also had some sharp pains occasionally similar to Ov pains... and my CM never dried up like it normally does... and I started to get tender BBs (which hadn't happened in months)... 

Honestly, the ONLY thing that really made me wonder though was the CM? As that had never happened to me before... I've had sore BBs before- used to get them ALL the time... and the cramping wasn't a huge sign as I'd been taking Clomid and wasn't sure if that was a side affect or not (cause I'd had mild cramping the month before and got BFN)....but my BFP month was different and more often. 

Best of luck to all you TTCr's!!!!


----------



## finallyready

I have to say, I feel silly that I 'symptom' spotted in the 2ww before because I honestly didn't get any symptoms till week 5 or 6.....the only thing that I would say changed for me, was about 3 days before my BFP I had to get up in the middle of the night to Pee (which I NEVER had to do before)...Good Luck :)


----------



## jessica.p

My symptoms were weird. The day of implantation, my digestive tract went crazy lol. TMI - but I was running to the bathroom every few minutes, and was suuuuper gassy :blush: I got my BFP the next day (9dpo), but at 10dpo, I started having the weirdest flushy feelings. Like I would be walking, and suddenly I felt really hot and dizzyish, but at the same time it felt good. I don't know, it's really weird and hard to explain, but I've had it on and off since becoming pregnant, though I've never experienced it before this. Good luck!!


----------



## flashy09

Sore boobs was the dead giveaway. They don't get sore before my period so I knew something was up! Starting getting sore early, like 6 or 7 DPO


----------



## marycotter567

My early pregnancy symptoms were pretty much the same as when you're about to get your period - sore breasts, some bloating, slight cramps. But the big giveaway - body temperature is higher than average.


----------



## Newlywed52810

Mine were exactly the same as my PMS each month. The only things that were different is I didnt get my usual pre-AF spotting and my temperatures stayed very high.


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

Mine were:

Being distratced, daydreaming
Weight gain for no reason (6lbs)
Bloating
Dry lips
Extreame tiredness
Hair loss and dry scalp

Hope that helps - everyone is different. Good luck :dust: to you all X


----------



## keyahopes

I don't know if this willl help, but I had NO pregnancy symptoms at all! I am an LTTCer too, so I had become quite an expert at symptom spotting.
I felt like I had felt in every other cycle - the usual AF type cramps, no nausea etc. So much so that I even drank some wine because I was so sure I wasn't pregnant.
Since I had an IUI, I knew when AF was due. AF didn't show up that day. Then the next day, my nipples felt sore to touch. That was the only reason that I tested - missed AF and sore nipples AFTER AF was due.

I wanted to add, I am past 12 wks now, and I have no symptoms so far, except sore boobs (that too on and off).
So my advice - don't give up, even if you feel AF is here for sure. Good luck to you, I know how painful this journey can be...


----------



## TadpoleandI

So many possible symptoms but mine were slight feelings of ickiness, really struggling to work out what I wanted to eat, yet feeling less sick if I managed to eat, backpain and mild cramping which felt milder than PMS cramps. I spotted for a day (which was implantation) and my bro spotted it when I rejected a hot cross bun. I found out when I was 4weeks and 3 days and I guess I had had symptoms for a bout a week or so.

Good luck I hope you get these symptoms soon xx


----------



## goonie4life

I had ivf and I had brown spotting at 8/9/10 days past my transfer and thought it was all over, 2 days later got my bfp, since then (i'm now 5w 3days) i'm soooo bloated every couple of days and have sore (.)(.), but that's it!


----------



## KatieKoopa

My only early pregnancy symptom was gassiness! Other than that, nothing was different for me.


----------



## LoPanda

My biggest one was crazy sore boobs and not just PMT boobs - they were so sore I had to wrap fluffy blankets round myself to stop them hurting touching the sofa!! x


----------



## Nightnurse

*Than you all so much,I do know that everyone is different but as some of you know that seeing other's symptoms will give you some kind of hope that a BFP can be achieved*


----------



## sequeena

Sneezing/general cold like symptoms.

That was it. All my af symptoms were the same but were obviously pregnancy symptoms, I just never clicked on until I was a week late.


----------



## pcake

Hi there!!

Of our 3 months ttc, the month i got pregnant i had the least symptoms of the other 2 months. I had no cramps at all (apart from v light cramping at 7 dpo, and a tiny bit of light pink cm that day, i got a v faint bfp the next eve, and a v def one the next morning so that was implantation bleeding and cramping i think!!) and my boobs were sore but only around the sides, which quite a few people have said on this forum. That was it,apart from i felt like i had a bit of a cold from a few dpo, til around the time i got bfp.

My CM became sort of sticky and v slightly lumpy (which iv read is common in early pregnancy,its cells breaking down in preparation for baby i believe) and was milky at other points. 

These were all the symptoms i had before bfp, and after bfp they stayed the same, they didnt get any worse til about 5 weeks, when nausea started, then 6 weeks full on ms started. From 5 weeks til now my boobs became soooo sore,they tingled at points, and other times felt like they were being stabbed, it was horrible!!

That was it, really. Felt quite tired from about 5 weeks, and the tiredness has got quite alot worse in the last 2 weeks. But overall id say i had a lot less ''symptoms' then the previous 2 months, so not sure if i was just reading too much into things those months or if they were related to my period. But iv read quite a few ladies say the month they actually were pregnant was the month they had the least symptoms.

Anyhow, sorry if that was a bit rambling but i hope it helps, and i wish u lots and lots and lots of luck and really hope u get ur bfp soon. xx


----------



## robinator

I'll just post my list 'cuz it's easier that way....

4 dpo very light cramping
5 dpo same
6 dpo same
7 dpo increased cramping; very hungry, bloated, constipated
8 dpo cramping through the roof! Very hungry, bloated, constipated. Frequent urination, fatigue. No energy at gym; had to end workout early.
9 dpo more bad cramping, convinced AF is about to arrive. Extreme hunger, bloated & constipated (will it ever end??) Peeing every hour (at least), fatigue. Short gym workout; no energy
10 dpo cramps not as bad, very hungry, bloated, constipated. Constant peeing, pretty tired
11 dpo lesser cramps, hunger, bloated, constipated. Peeing at least once an hour, tired. Left breast getting tender
12 dpo mild cramps, hunger, peeing. Bloating & constipation not so bad. Left breast tender
13 dpo no cramps, but getting a flu-like feeling in my abdomen (feels like muscle fatigue). Still hungry, but bloating & constipation is down. Peeing all the time; a little tired. Both BB's sore
14 dpo evening cramps, incident of flu-like muscle pain around noon and again a little later (no other flu symptoms). Not as hungry, but still more than usual. VERY sore BB's! Peeing like clockwork, bloated but no longer constipated (thank you, Lord!!). Went to bed an hour earlier than usual
15 dpo infrequent mild cramping, hunger not so bad. Peeing like there is no tomorrow. Did the q-tip test, came back clean. Very short gym workout; no energy
16 dpo little to no cramping. Hungry, peeing, sore boobs. Clean q-tip. Took test. :bfp:

I'm now 5+4, or 24 dpo, and everything is still the same. The peeing, sore boobs, sporadic cramping, HUNGER. The latest difference is I wake up several times a night to change position

It was my 4th Clomid cycle, the first using 100mg instead of 50


----------



## pcake

Oh and ps- from about 4 and a half weeks i started waking ridiculously early in the mornings, and waking lots in the night. The constant peeing started at about 5 weeks too i guess xx


----------



## MonstHer

in the first couple of weeks of pregnancy I noticed sore breasts,
dizzyness, seeing spots when I stood up, frequent urination and excessive thirst. And basically, just like, a weird knowing feeling. lol! 
It had to be that or diabetes!


----------



## ValentinesGal

A week before AF was due BBs were swollen and sore, but just a bit more than PMS usually made them. Also, I started getting constipation that week and had mild cramping. I've never been constipated in my life, so I was suspicious at that point. hehe Other than that no other symptoms before BFP.

In the past week or so, I've had very tender and swollen BBs, slight nausea, bad bloating, using the potty a lot, slight food aversions/cravings, fatigue and still trying to fight off constipation. Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## krissi

Mine was moodiness, tiredness and sore boobs, unfortunately I also got all of these with AF symptoms. I also had backache.

I didnt get MS til 5 weeks PG and urination started at 9 weeks.

I did just have a feeling though which I cant describe.

TBH I could easily have not been PG as was going by symptoms, during my 10 + years LTTC I can honestly say early symptom spotting was not helpful to me as all my early symptoms felt very similar to AF coming xx


----------



## lucy_lu10

Around implantation (5-10dpo), I had really sore nipples for a couple days. Then that disappeared. Also from about 3-8dpo, I had lots and lots of ewcm. Key sign for me in both pregnancies!


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Bump


----------



## Newdreemz

I was about six weeks when i found out with a first response test. I had this wierd feeling in my tummy like I was bloated and full but i ignored it. Then i was two days late and felt little tiny cramps but i figured my period was still coming. I caught a cold that week too so I knew something was up by then. Then this ONE perticular night I peed constantly. I remember getting up and going to the bathroom over and over. The next day the frequent peeing stopped. It only lasted that one night! But I knew then that i was.


----------



## Josefin

5dpo i had an implantation bleeding, 6dpo---> sore nipples and increades apetite! That's my signs and I'm 3w and 6d pregnant:) Bfp this morning:)


----------



## gingerwhinger

At 9dpo I got an achey lower back which I really only get the day af shows up so I thought it weird and did a test that afternoon - a faint but def there bfp on an ic. After 15 months of trying I had poas more than my fair share but I just 'knew' it was going to be positive. I even text my fella just before I did the test saying 'bet you £50 I am pregnant for our holiday next week!' and sure enough I was. So achey back for me and just a feeling xx


----------



## pixxi

I'm 4+6 today, though I don't know the exact day I ovulated. Here are my symptoms over the last couple of weeks:

Week 3:

Random severe cramps - was sure AF was on the way
Irritable and moody
Normally just have sensitive nipples before AF but had whole-boob soreness as well, they felt harder and bruised. Also slightly bigger (yay!)
Blue veins appeared on boobs (never had that before)
Lower back ache
Bloated

Week 4: (got BFP at 4wks exactly)

Very thirsty
Needing to pee every hour 
Hungry, even just after eating sometimes
Cramps continued until 4+4 pretty bad, lots of twinges and aches, have tailed off a bit the last 2 days tho
Very sore boobs still
Bit of lower back ache
More bloating
Cervix pain


----------



## readytogiveup

Trying4Angel1 said:


> my difference was itchy nipples, and some slight insomnia- i was waking up at 4am for about an hour every night (about 4 nights) leading up to my BFP. I didnt really have cramping but I had a weird pain in my left side that radiated in to my leg. Other then that my usual PMS symptoms took a hike. No spotting or implanant bleeding at all! Good luck, fx'd for you!

when read about the waking at 4am am thinking ooh thats me thanks for that :thumbup:x


----------



## Baby1forus

For me the earliest sign was throwing up everytime I tried to have a cigarette. It made quitting super easy lol. I had a bad lower back ache too, those are the only real symptoms I had until about 6 weeks.


----------



## Tobaira

For me the first sign was light bleeding/spotting after bd'ing. It actually happened the 1st day I got a peak on the cbfm when we bd'd and lasted about 3 days, and then a week later when we bd'd and lasted about 3 days again. I've never had that happen before so I hoped it was a good sign and it turns out it was.
And then this morning (12dpo) I woke up at 4:30am with some light cramping and nausea and took almost 2 hours to fall back asleep. GL


----------



## Niamh22

mine was sore boobs and my nipples actually leaked before my BFP, really tired, super hungry, lower back pain, cramping, sickness and dizziness


----------



## Msocwife

I thought mine were AF symptoms but turned out they were my BFP! I was moody/B*tchy for no real reason, my boobs hurt to the touch, they looked bigger (according to DH), and I had a tiny spot of light brown/pink on the T.P about 1 week before-then i got my BFP and that was only 5 days ago so as of now i still have the sore boobs, i'm peeing A LOT, am more hungry (even after i eat), and have creamy CM. I also had a dream the night before i tested that i got a BFP! Thats about it for now though, won't find out how far along i am for sure until my appointment later today


----------



## mrsrof

My big giveaway was that for about 3 days straight my whole face went really red in the afternoon and got really really hot along with the rest of me. Same time each afternoon! It was so unusual it's what made me suspect. I also had a runny nose and was really tired, but didn't associate this with being PG until after :bfp:


----------



## swanxxsong

I had mixed feelings before I tested. 

I had cramps _just like  cramps_ and was convinced I was getting my period.

But I was bloated more than I ever bloat for my period - several unexpected pounds' worth of bloating! - and my boobs were hurting a wee bit more than usual. My temps weren't super-high, and actually they looked as though they may be dropping right before I got my BFP. 

Once I got my BFP (11 DPO), I noticed I was hungry a lot more and my skin keeps breaking out - one large pimple appears and the minute I finally combat that one, another one appears elsewhere! And oh, I am exhausted. Non-stop. 

Best wishes with your TTC journey!


----------



## Sarah24

I didn't know until I was 6 weeks ish, but looking back symptoms were very similar to being due on. Sore hard boobs, sensitive smell, CRAZY moody. Seems strange, I just had a feeling that something was different. Hope this thread has helped you xx


----------



## apple84

The day before ovulation I had a bad headache (migraine?) and I don't get headaches often.
1-2dpo - nothing
3dpo - present: hollow/hungry/nauseous feeling in stomach (I had this at 3 dpo last pregnancy too!!)
4dpo - present: restless sleep - some insomnia, tossing and turning
5dpo: woke up feeling light-headed and nauseous. Not interested in having my morning coffee. Had to lower my work-out intensity at the gym - felt weak
5dpo - present: on and off cramps in pelvic/lower abdominal area
5dpo - present: increased thirst and frequency of urination
7dpo - BFN (tested this early because of the all day nausea for 5 days straight)
8dpo - BFN
9dpo - very faint BFP!!

I've tested several times since then and the line is getting darker


----------



## mj2004

Honestly pregnancy symptoms for me are similar to AF. However what I did notice was cramping, I usually don't get cramping until af has arrived, and my side bb's hurting. With af usually just my nipples are sore. Also noticed very vivid dreams!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Housewife83

I had back ache. I was worried that I had a kidney infection because the pain was very similar to that. I even bought a home testing kit for kidney infections and that came back clear. 

Other then that I don't remember much else being significantly different. 

There was one night were I felt pregnant. I was in bed with OH and we were settling down to sleep and suddenly this feeling within said 'there are three of us in this bed now'. It wasn't a physical feeling or because of any symptom and I dismissed it quickly. 

I didn't believe or feel confident that I was pregnant until I saw my BFP lines. 

Good luck to all TTCers!


----------



## taylorxx

I didn't have very many until I got my BFP. I had tender breasts, kept getting a cold, got a nasty yeast infection around 3dpo, bloated/constipated, VERY fatigued, and the weird thing is I've been getting EWCM off and on this whole time. I even had some last night. Apparently it's normal. Had a lot of creamy CM today as well.

The past 3 or 4 days I've had really weird dreams, hot flashes, & random bouts of nausea but it isn't bad at all. Also yesterday I kept getting random sharp pains in my left ovary. They lasted 15 seconds or so and I got them about 5 times throughout the day.




ETA: OMG how could I forget?!?! I've been so EMOTIONAL! I'm like a damn waterfall. Everything makes me cry! It's quite sad lol. Not very irritable though.


----------



## cayjay

I had hardly anything - no sore boobs (mind you, I'm 12 weeks now and still haven't had sore boobs). Just a metallic taste in my mouth the day before my period was due.


----------



## chubster

I was really hungry - just couldn't eat enough - in the week running up to when period was due, then sore boobs and what I thought were really bad period pains. These are my usual PMS symptoms so thought nothing of it. Then because I had had such bad "period pains" for a couple of days and only a slight pink tinge to cm, I thought my period should definitely have started so I did the test. Also on the day of the BFP, I had a MASSIVE tantrum in the middle of the street. Ahem.:blush:

Then a couple of days after, cramps continuing, headaches and hot flushes.

Good luck girls!!


----------



## dreamer1978

I was really cranky and very, very hungry. Sore boobs didn't begin until more recently (only 5+2 now). Oh, and VERY VIVID DREAMS began right away, even before I got my bfp.


----------



## aliwnec10

Nothing really. I was on clomid so i had some cramping here or there. On 8dpo i had a lot of cramping and pulling which i'm guesing was when i implanted. Got my BFP on 10dpo. 

No symptoms. Nada.


----------



## Embo78

2 dpo nauseous, gagging on cig (but got tummy bug so this cud b y) faint line on opk. Creamy cm. Low open cp
3 dpo*tugging feeling, tired, irritable, creamy cm, high closed cp, faint line opk
4 dpo sensitive nipples, lots of creamy cm, nauseous, hard high cp, faint opk, exhausted, food aversions, pressure in hip bones??
5 dpo, tender boobs, irritable, high firm closed cp, faint opk, exhausted.
6 dpo gagging, exhausted (slept 10 hrs), extremely high Cp (fingertips) creamy cm, sore itchy boobs, nightmare last night, dizzy, in bed by 8 again, dull cramps in lower tummy, faint opk
7 dpo vivid dreams, tired, blah, queasy, coffee aversion, small amount creamy cm, high hard closed cp, couldn't finish my coffee :( pounding head, dizzy spells, v v v faint opk
8 dpo vivid dream bout bein pregnant, cold symptoms, v v v high cp, creamy thick cm, emotional, achey uterus, v v hot, can't drink or smoke, v v irritable, faint opk
9 dpo High cp, creamy cm, v v hungry, craving savoury/dairy foods, tired, v v v faint hpt (I think!!) tender uterus, icky
10 dpo more Nauseous, HOT, sensitive sore boobs, darker hpt, heartburn, irritable, frequent urination, bad cramps, "full" uterus
Backache, darker hpt in aft
11 dpo nausea, symptoms seem to be lessened today :( symptoms back with a vengeance!!!! Frequent urination, HOT, exhausted, blah blah blah, no energy, heartburn
12 dpo v v nauseous, hot, coffee aversion, dizzy, no energy, slight cramps, Frequent peeing, smoke aversion yay!! pee smells funny (strong)Very tired, emotional
13 dpo queasy, tired, coffee aversion, tender boobs, sensitive nips, Cramps, funny taste in my mouth, heartburn, headache, peeing like mad!
4+2 extremely tired, weeing for England, emotional (very) crampy, irritable, v v v hungry, no energy*
4+3 symptoms lessened:( slightly tender boobs,*
5 nauseous, tired, heartburn, peeing lots, 3+ on digi :)
5+1 no symptoms (slight cramps)
5+2 v v tender sore nipples, sensitive nips, headache, sore breasts, exhausted, ravenous, sensitive nose!! At night v bad wind, nauseous, tired after 2 hr nap
5+3 insomnia, tired, nauseous, emotional, pulling/stretching/cramping full feeling in uterus

This is my record of my symptoms. I wrote it down on a daily basis :)


----------



## Elizax

Instead of AF had milky white CM, sore nipples, veins started appear on my stomach, waking up as if I'd had an afternoon power nap.
Also had lots of sneezing the past 2 days and a runny nose, sorry hehe.#
:flower:


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*At around 4-5 weeks i was soo tired and looked like crap (aparently! I have some very honest friends!! ha ha) and i also had sore boobs x x x*


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Bump


----------



## avidwriter15

this thread is pretty darn awesome!! I love that it has stuck with BFP and not just symptom spotters like me! its very helpful and again... AWESOME!!


----------



## LisK

1-4 DPO - Nothing.
5 DPO - Slight backache (which I attributed to playing softball that day).
6 DPO - Slight backache. Slight cramps. 
7 DPO - Nothing.
8 DPO - Dizziness. 
9 DPO - Dizziness. Gassy. Minor fatigue. 
10 DPO - Nothing. 
11 DPO - Slight backache. Major cramping.
12 DPO - Woke up at 4 am with cramping. Decided to test. BFP!


----------



## amore

I never have sore boobs or headaches so when they both persisited for a week I knew something was going on. I also had (and still have) ewcm continually, to the point where I thought I was having an annovulatory cycle. These are the intial things that made me decide to test.


----------



## R&JBabybean

My symptoms:
1dpo: broke out in spots (not normal for me)
2dpo: very tired (probably due to busy weekend working though)
3dpo: after bd noticed loads of ewcm (sorry tmi)
approx 5dpo: woke in the middle of the night dripping in sweat.
6dpo: bloating and loads of wind. tired
approx 7dpo: heart palpitations (lasted only for a couple of seconds)
6-11dpo: waking regularly through the night really thirsty.
9-10dpo: gums bleed when brushing my teeth
10-11dpo: slight cramps but nowt major
13dpo: got faint felt really sick all day. bb started to hurt slightly
14dpo: af due, no sign of then later on had small patch of red blood on my underware (tmi). then nothing else since.


----------



## MrsJRB

For me it was lotiony/creamy cm and suddenly finding myself out of breath a little when exercising. Oh and craaazy dreams

Good luck to you!


----------



## amore

oh I forgot to mention I felt really bunged up. My ears were hurting and I thought I had an ear infection coming but it never got any worse and now I dont have any pain at all.


----------



## 1liz9

I had one symptom which made me test both times - an odd cramping/ pulling in my uterus. Never had it with AF so both times I just knew. :)


----------



## MLS

With my first and my second babies, I was unusually tired, and I had a yeast infection from 2dpo-5dpo. Those are the ONLY 2 times Ive ever had a yeast infection.


----------



## Skadi

I had no symptoms and I was TTC. That was probably the biggest symptom for me as I normally got strong symptoms to the point where I was convinced I was pregnant every month! lol I didn't have any real symptoms (Other than being late) until I was about 6 days late. Even then the only symptom was a weird pulling feeling and lots and lots of clear cm.


----------



## Lilac_cloud

My early preg symptoms were: Sore hard boobs and brown bleeding for 3 days which then stopped. xoxox


----------



## hlynn

my early pregnancy symptoms were exactly like pms, i took like half a bottle of midol my first few weeks because i thought my period was coming on, not one thing different except i was unusually exhausted and tired besides that the exact same :)


----------



## taytay

very tierd, heartburn, sore boobs, and af type cramps about a week before i did my first test!

now im just over 4 weeks and getting sickness and faint, plus the above


----------



## jlh213

My symptoms were - crazy hunger, my boobs went up a whole cup size, my face broke out (i haven't ever had a problem with my skin, and now i have spots everywhere, lol) dizziness and nausea! good luck! all this started about 7 DPO =]


----------



## avellana

I had two really clear symptoms (of course I didn't think much about them at the time :winkwink:)
- When jogging at the treadmill, my boobs hurt and I had to stop, couldn't run anymore. Thought I was getting my period...
- Woke up to pee in the middle of the night several nights in a row. Has happened before without being pg so didn't think much about it either.


----------



## BeesKnees

I had a lot of common 2ww/pms symptoms. What did it for me was the gush of EWCM at about 4dpo. I thought AF was early. Then I was then very wet for a couple days following. I had never had that symptom, TTC or not. I was 90% positive I was pregnant when I had that experience. A HPT a few days later confirmed it.


----------



## IrishGirl

Very Very strong sense of smell.{I only every had when i was last pregnant on our DD}Then when i got it again after 5.5 years of TTC#2 i knew:)
Matalic taste in my mouth.
Gassy bloated and heartburn.

Now i have very tender/large/veiny boobs 

Baby Dust to all xx


----------



## starrbabes

My first clue is always the sore boobs. My first pregnancy I had the sore boobs (now my boobs are always sore with AF, but they are magnified with being prego), smell sensitivity and was very tired, not just AF coming tired, but like x10 and emotional.

So, since I was pregnant before, my boobs now always hurt around day 14 of my cycle for a week (lucky me, huh?), then go away until AF comes. With the 2nd pregnancy, the boobs never stopped hurting after the week mid-cycle, that was my first clue. The second was I was extremely emotional, earlier than I would be for AF and magnified, like crying at funny commercials, emotional. 

Anyway, I was TTC for 5 months and was driving myself crazy trying to track all the symptoms on my apps on my phone so try not to become that person, it will only stress you out and stress won't help TTC. Just relax and have fun! :)

And good luck!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had sore nipples, not sore boobs (but I normally don't get very sore boobs around AF anyway), and I also noticed that my resting heart rate jumped up about 10 or 15 beats per minute, and stayed constant over several days (that was a big clue for me).

Good luck to all you TTC'ers! :flower:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi guys! Great thread! Had a question about cm, a lot of you had what seems like a lot of cm starting early on, is there anyone who didn't get that? Or did it come on later in the 2ww?
Thanks!


----------



## Hooblet

My symptoms were exactly the same as my af symptoms - sore boobs (maybe a bit worse than usual, but they normally are quite bad so I didn't think anything of it), period pains, mood swings :) The only difference, looking back, is how tired I was - about a week before I took my test I slept for about three hours on a Saturday afternoon - not like me at all!

I had EWCM while I was ovulating, but since then hardly any. I didn't have any cm in the 2ww, and none at all since I've found out I'm pregnant. I think I might worry now if I got some! It seems to be more usual to get it than not, but I guess it's different for everyone :) xx


----------



## chelsey123

I have had NO symptoms what so ever! 
No cramps, no tiredness, no sore BBs, no different CM. NOTHING.

So if you have no symptoms, still be positive! 
:thumbup:
xx


----------



## stellargaze

Wow, this has been so helpful! I only just got my :bfp: and now I know that everything I've been going through is normal!

I really thought I was out for the month, as I always get crazy pms/pmt symptoms and am also an ltttc girl with pcos and endo.

* cramps. Started in my ovaries at ovulation but it was my first month on clomid. Then a week before af, started getting af-like cramps: this has happened to me many times before so I thought it was a bad sign. Only these cramps were stronger than my usual pre-af cramps. Still got them a bit. I'd put this as my main symptom
* Very hungry. My appetite could not be sated. Thought it was unusual, but I had been sick a few weeks before and thought I was just gaining back what I had lost.
*sore bb-- but I always get these before af. started maybe 7-8 dpo
* tired. I started falling asleep earlier and then on 13 dpo fell asleep in the afternoon. Took a nap yesterday at 14 dpo and again today without meaning too!
* 15 dpo (today) having twinges in my cervix. Lighter and fewer af cramps, but still there. 
* feeling like I need to pee-- with the cervix twinges almost feels like a bladder infection! 

I have serious stomach problems which I've had since birth but no nausea for me yet! Just the hunger, which has started to go away.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Afamilygal

Well congratulations to you all!! And thanks for the responses.


----------



## neisbak

I had way more symptoms the first week after ovulation than i do now. 
The biggest tip off that something was up was that my ovulation cramping that usually only lasts a day or 2 never stopped, and still hasnt. Plus from about 1-4dpo i had unbelievable amounts of watery cm, and insomnia. 
But now other than the cramps that still havent left, i have no symptoms at all...boobs still dont hurt still dont smell lots and still dont pee lots. And both my other pregnancies were awful already by now. so every pregnancy is diff! good luck!


----------



## leialittle

Every month I would be sure I was having pregnancy symptoms. But they were always just PMS. This time, I had CRAZY exhaustion, diarrhea, bad vertigo, hot flashes and the sides of my boobs (armpits) hurt.


----------



## bananaz

I had some mild PMS-type cramping around implantation (~7DPO) and then REALLY bad gas pain a couple days later. The boob tenderness/swelling didn't happen until after I already had a BFP.


----------



## chmory

From 8/9dpo-12dpo I had some on/off cramping and tugging feelings. Similar to af, but more all over and less intense/painful. It didn't really hurt it was just kind of uncomfortable.

Ever since my bfp, I've had no symptoms. The only thing was a large glob of ewcm today (15dpo). Other than that, nothing. No sore boobs or anything like that.


----------



## Mjm073

I usually get sore BBs before I start AF and I didn't get that before my BFP. I had super vivid dreams and still do, cramping like AF was starting, and extreme dizziness. Also had a lot of EWCM.


----------

